# Fever and ticks in Sheep questions



## Bridgemoof (Jul 5, 2012)

A couple of my 4-month old lambs have fevers, 103 and 104. Coincidentally, both of these lambs have weak pastern problems. They've been wormed, CDT vaccines and BoSe injections in the past month or two. We just gave them injections of LA200 because of the fevers.

They've been down at the creek during this hot spell, almost 100 degrees for nearly a week. They've had shade and hopefully are getting enough fluids from the creek. I noticed a tick on one of them. 

My questions are:
1. Do sheep get fever spikes from tick bites like horses do? Do sheep even get Lyme's disease?
2) Could dehydration and/or the heat elevate their temperature?
3) What else could be giving them a fever that I'm not thinking of?

Thanks everyone for any advice.

Bridget


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2012)

My guess would be the heat.  It can definitely elevate the temperature (it's called Heat Stroke / Exhaustion).

Make sure you're giving electrolytes in the water.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jul 5, 2012)

OK will do Elevan! Thanks!


----------

